# Sealpoint variant..cute..cute..cute.



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Just had to share these pics they are too cute,Anyone think she looks rather Persian?

Her name is Laikenslove Wild Cat aka Totti


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

A real chocolate box cutie :001_wub:


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Oh how gorgeous! Are you keeping this one? Can't remember!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Hb-mini said:


> Oh how gorgeous! Are you keeping this one? Can't remember!


yes it was between her and the lilac..but I chose the sealpoint,its her face.:001_wub:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_shes beauuuuuuuutiful, my fav, i hope one day i can get a colourpoint variant._


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _shes beauuuuuuuutiful, my fav, i hope one day i can get a colourpoint variant._


I don't blame you cm 

Im going to do a repeat mating next year I wonder what ill get in that litter.My Langford tests are back tomorrow evening that will tell me if the lilac if variant of just a fluff bum.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_aww yeah do another mating next year,just for me,:ihih:
does the lilac look and feel the same as the colourpoint, i love the variants, they do take alittle more time with the brushing and i clip them round their bottoms, cos Coco sometimes comes out the dirt box with poop on his bottom ,
so you are going down the variant breeding then, thats good to know......_


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _aww yeah do another mating next year,just for me,:ihih:
> does the lilac look and feel the same as the colourpoint, i love the variants, they do take alittle more time with the brushing and i clip them round their bottoms, cos Coco sometimes comes out the dirt box with poop on his bottom ,
> so you are going down the variant breeding then, thats good to know......_


I don't think id keep another variant due to the extra maintenance with grooming but I dot mind breeding a few from this girl,my cream point I founf carries LH so if I put her to him seal tortie point variant oh my


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

An example seal tortie point 
http://www.chats-de-france.com/phot...anie-3486a4f6-e21a-9314-0dae-f8c4dedd18f9.jpg


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_now that sound very good !!!!
there was two variants advertised before christmas,a chocolate colourpoint boy and a lilac tortie girl, i really wanted them, but with christmas coming up i just couldnt afford it at the time, they were gorgeous.._


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _now that sound very good !!!!
> there was two variants advertised before christmas,a chocolate colourpoint boy and a lilac tortie girl, i really wanted them, but with christmas coming up i just couldnt afford it at the time, they were gorgeous.._




__
https://flic.kr/p/7

Stunning I bet they were


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

You would actually hope that she doesn't look persian otherwise you have a bad example of the breed - however, I get what you are saying.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_aww them torties are just to die for dont you think._


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

spid said:


> You would actually hope that she doesn't look persian otherwise you have a bad example of the breed - however, I get what you are saying.


Yeah she hasn't got a squashed nose its being LH that reminds me of a Persian.She actually looks a fab example of a brit and I think she will go far..at tica of course.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _aww them torties are just to die for dont you think._


I went to a breeders house who has bsh seal tortie iv wanted one ever since defo my fav colour


----------



## JAChihuahua (Nov 23, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> *I don't think id keep another variant due to the extra maintenance with grooming but I dot mind breeding a few* from this girl,my cream point I founf carries LH so if I put her to him seal tortie point variant oh my


Hiya

I know next to nothing about cats and cat breeding, but I do have to ask... if you wouldnt be breeding to keep one (for potential show or future breeding), why would you be breeding them?

I'm genuinely curious, and not having a go, just wondered what the motive would be? One of my criteria for a dog breeder was that they didnt breed just for the sake of breeding (whether for ££ signs or just for cute puppies) and actually had a real motive to breed, such as the intention to keep a puppy from the litter. Is it different for cats?

Like I said, this is a genuine question and not intended to inflame or accuse! I realise it might read that way and its really not my intention. Honestly curious.

xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

JAChihuahua said:


> Hiya
> 
> I know next to nothing about cats and cat breeding, but I do have to ask... if you wouldnt be breeding to keep one (for potential show or future breeding), why would you be breeding them?
> 
> ...


As other people like them and if there is a demand for them them why not supply the demand.

I do plan to show mine.And they can be show with Tica and most probably very soon Gccf.

I woud keep one to show I would sell to show I would keep back for breeding to I don't know where I said I wouldn't.Doesnt mean more variants will be born If I breed from a variant.You would need to understand genetics a little to know why that is.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh my word! *Swoon*.

Just gorgeous! :001_wub:


----------



## JAChihuahua (Nov 23, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> As other people like them and if there is a demand for them them why not supply the demand.
> 
> I do plan to show mine.And they can be show with Tica and most probably very soon Gccf.


So you would be breeding as another show person or breeder has approached you for a potential future show/breeding kitten? That makes sense.


----------



## JAChihuahua (Nov 23, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> As other people like them and if there is a demand for them them why not supply the demand.
> 
> I do plan to show mine.And they can be show with Tica and most probably very soon Gccf.
> 
> I woud keep one to show I would sell to show I would keep back for breeding to I don't know where I said I wouldn't.Doesnt mean more variants will be born If I breed from a variant.You would need to understand genetics a little to know why that is.


ahh you changed your post.

I assume your talking about the LH being a recessive? My first degree was in genetics  - admittedly human!

I asked because you said you wouldnt keep another varient, but you wouldnt mind breeding a few from your girl.

I'm genuinely interested, and will be attending my first show very soon so that I can begin some better research into which breed is the best for me and my family. Long term goal as we wont be looking until next summer at the earliest.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

JAChihuahua said:


> So you would be breeding as another show person or breeder has approached you for a potential future show/breeding kitten? That makes sense.


No no breeder has contacted me for a variant for showing ,what ever route I take is done for myself and my breeding line.I always plan which direction id like to go.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> An example seal tortie point
> http://www.chats-de-france.com/phot...anie-3486a4f6-e21a-9314-0dae-f8c4dedd18f9.jpg


That is one gorgeous cat,all the sort of cats i like in one bundle.


----------



## JAChihuahua (Nov 23, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> No no breeder has contacted me for a variant for showing ,what ever route I take is done for myself and my breeding line.I always plan which direction id like to go.


Just had a lovely pm to explain why breeders may sometimes need to breed i order to maintain their line or be forced to spay for the health of the cat. I do understand that there is no guarantee that even with the intention of keeping a show/breeding quality kitten that one will be born (or indeed as they change so much will keep that potential). Very interesting to see how ethical cat breeders differ (due to the nature of their species) from dog breeders.

Thank you to that member and thank you wlbsh for answering me.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

I will be avidly following your next litter of variants too, WLBSH.....    xxx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

JAChihuahua said:


> Just had a lovely pm to explain why breeders may sometimes need to breed i order to maintain their line or be forced to spay for the health of the cat. I do understand that there is no guarantee that even with the intention of keeping a show/breeding quality kitten that one will be born (or indeed as they change so much will keep that potential). Very interesting to see how ethical cat breeders differ (due to the nature of their species) from dog breeders.
> 
> Thank you to that member and thank you wlbsh for answering me.


You are welcome,there is so much that goes into breeding cat to consider and I do feel that it is so much different to dog breeding in many ways and views.

Ie something that cropped up in dog section the other day 'breeding terms' selling a bitch with these.

That's something that would never happen with a queen.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Treaclesmum said:


> I will be avidly following your next litter of variants too, WLBSH.....    xxx


You and colliemerle both hun,lets see what we get.I can hardly wait myself.


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

She is beautiful, very Persian like but more like the pretty faced Persians, she has a similar face as our odd eyed white Persian and although registered as a Persian she looks more like a BSH variant.
I love the variants, they are stunning.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

sharonbee said:


> She is beautiful, very Persian like but more like the pretty faced Persians, she has a similar face as our odd eyed white Persian and although registered as a Persian she looks more like a BSH variant.
> I love the variants, they are stunning.


I remember that girl Sharon


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

we love bsh's said:


> You are welcome,there is so much that goes into breeding cat to consider and I do feel that it is so much different to dog breeding in many ways and views.
> 
> Ie something that cropped up in dog section the other day 'breeding terms' selling a bitch with these.
> 
> That's something that would never happen with a queen.


Fairly certain my SIL has been scammed there WLBSH - I doubt it's normal in the dog breeding world either.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

spid said:


> Fairly certain my SIL has been scammed there WLBSH - I doubt it's normal in the dog breeding world either.


You'd be surprised spid there I two breeders I know of in my area that have sold bitches with these terms but I wouldn't class them as ethical at all.

The amount of pups 1 guy kicks out of his bitch is unreal the pups are so lacking in quality due to it too.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

spid said:


> Fairly certain my SIL has been scammed there WLBSH - I doubt it's normal in the dog breeding world either.





we love bsh's said:


> You'd be surprised spid there I two breeders I know of in my area that have sold bitches with these terms but I wouldn't class them as ethical at all.
> 
> The amount of pups 1 guy kicks out of his bitch is unreal the pups are so lacking in quality due to it too.


I suppose what I should have said is

I doubt it's normal in the ethical dog breeding world.

I'm sure people do it, just like we have bybs in the cat world. But it's still a scam.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

She is beautiful, am I jealous of course not 

Just seen her name my much missed jesaja sasspurilla aka Sassie from my last litter of Persians had the nick name Totti. She was a seal point. I'll see if I can find a photo


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> An example seal tortie point
> http://www.chats-de-france.com/phot...anie-3486a4f6-e21a-9314-0dae-f8c4dedd18f9.jpg


Oh my... Look at that stunner


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Oh my... Look at that stunner


..next year my dear


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> ..next year my dear


Want one.... The list is getting bigger... Unlike my bank balance lol


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Want one.... The list is getting bigger... Unlike my bank balance lol


It will be ever expanding..3 days to go!


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> It will be ever expanding..3 days to go!


Whoop whoop ... Snuggles heading my way


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

So adorable....I want one!


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

She's so cute that I can't think of anything to say.:001_wub:
I may have missed few posts as I'm currently not thinking straight (just came home from ER with a new litter), but If you're talking about the lilac bi-colourpoint in the same litter, I'm fairly sure she's a longhair too.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

JAChihuahua said:


> Like I said, this is a genuine question and not intended to inflame or accuse! I realise it might read that way and its really not my intention. Honestly curious.
> 
> xx


People breed for different reasons, for myself each mating is done in hopes of having something for me to keep, I also control my girls heat cycles so I'm not forced to mate when it doesn't suit me or rush into a mating that may not be the best pairing.
That doesn't mean every litter contains that magic kitten, I breed for colour along with type, and of course they need to be the right sex.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

NorthernDarkness said:


> She's so cute that I can't think of anything to say.:001_wub:
> I may have missed few posts as I'm currently not thinking straight (just came home from ER with a new litter), but If you're talking about the lilac bi-colourpoint in the same litter, I'm fairly sure she's a longhair too.


You like your LH's don't you ND.Yes its the lilac bi point from the same litter so we shall see if your correct when results come back todat..cant wait..roll on 5pm!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

we love bsh's said:


> You like your LH's don't you ND.Yes its the lilac bi point from the same litter so we shall see if your correct when results come back todat..cant wait..roll on 5pm!


_roll on 5pm !!!! thats nothing, im sat here thinking roll on next year, so i can see what BLHs you have !!!!!!rrr:..rrr:..._


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _roll on 5pm !!!! thats nothing, im sat here thinking roll on next year, so i can see what BLHs you have !!!!!!rrr:..rrr:..._


lolol im sure it will fly for me but drag for you.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Wow she is a Stunning little girlie :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> You like your LH's don't you ND.


They're so damn gorgeous, or should I say fabulous, that how can I not like them. Just look at all that fluff and cuteness combined!

And they make excellent yule/x-mas cards, Utu can prove it








(Pardon the Finnish text, it says 'peacefull yule'. And behold! My awesome photobucket skills..xD).


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

NorthernDarkness said:


> They're so damn gorgeous, or should I say fabulous, that how can I not like them. Just look at all that fluff and cuteness combined!
> 
> And they make excellent yule/x-mas cards, Utu can prove it
> 
> ...


that's pretty cool :thumbup:


----------

